# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  معلووووووومه

## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*العنكبوت  ...
 تقوم أُنثى العنكبوت بقتل الذكر بعد ان تنجب الأولاد وتلقيه خارج البيت..
 وبعد أن يكبر الأولاد يقومون بقتل اﻷم وإلقائها خارج المنزل..
 بيت عجيب من أسوأ البيوت على اﻹطلاق. 
 لقد وصفها القرآن بآية واحدة..
 (وإنّ أوهن البيوت لبيت العنكبوت لو كانوا يعلمون)
 سبحان الله !!!
  لقد كان الناس يعلمون مدى الوهن في البيت الحسي للعنكبوت لكنهم لم يدركوا 
الوهن المعنوي إلا في هذا العصر...!! وبالتالي جاءت الآية : لو كانوا 
يعلمون !!
 ومع ذلك يسمي الله تعالى سورة باسم هذه الحشرة السيئة الصيت ويتكلم عنها في آية 
 مع أنّ السورة تتحدث من أولها لآخرها عن الفتن ؟

 البداية كانت (أحسب الناس أن يتركوا أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لا يفتنون) و (ومن
 الناس من يقول آمنا بالله فإذا أوذي في الله جعل فتنة الناس كعذاب الله)
 قد يتبادر للذهن ما علاقة الفتن بالعنكبوت ؟ 
 الجواب : إنّ تداخل الفتن يشبه خيوط العنكبوت..
 فالفتن متشابكة ومتداخلة فلا يستطيع المرء أن يميز بينها وهي كثيرة ومعقدة ولكنها هشة وضعيفة إذا استعنا بالله ..
 "اللهم جنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن"
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدقت الحبيب عصام
جزاك الله خيرا على التذكرة
*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*تسلم كثير الحبيب كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*معلومة رائعة جدا الحبيب عصام جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رائع يا عصام،
جزيت خيرا،،،،
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*الاخ عصام شكرا على المعلومة الحيوية لكن تأمل فى قدرة الله التى جعلت من خيوط العنكبوت فائدة وخدمة لخليفة الله فى الارض

                                                                     استخدام نسيج العنكبوت في علاج الندب والجروح         

             توصلت عالمتان ألمانيتان في دراسة استغرقت ثلاثة أعوام إلى وسيلة  جديدة استخدمتا فيها نسيج نوع خاص من العناكب الاستوائية التي يطلق عليها  اسم "نيفيليا"، في علاج الندب والجروح.          


ويمنح  النسيج الذي توصلت إليه العالمتان كريستينا الميلنغ وزميلتها كيرستن  رايمرز الجسم البشري مجالا لترميم نفسه بنسيج من صلبه لا من الألياف غريبة  عنه. 

ونال الاكتشاف الذي توصلت إليه العالمتان جائزة أفضل اكتشاف في المجال الطبي لعام 2007. 

وأوضحت  العالمتان أن ذلك النوع من العناكب الطويلة الساقين، الذي يبلغ حجم  الواحدة منها حجم راحة الكف، ينتج خيوطا حريرية بالغة الدقة والقوة في آن  واحد. 

وأضافت  العالمتان أنه ثبت علميا أن تلك المادة التي تنتمي إلى فصيلة "نيفيليا  كالفيبس" تحفز انقسام خلايا الجسم ولا يلفظها الجسم كمادة غريبة بالإضافة  إلى أن لها قدرة طبيعية على طرد البكتيريا. 

وأشارت  العالمتان إلى أنه تبين من التجارب أن النسيج المصنوع من خيوط العناكب قوي  جداً بطبيعته وأنه ممتلئ بالمواد الحيوية والبروتينات الطبيعية التي تدعم  عملية بناء الأنسجة الطبيعية في جسم الإنسان. 

وترى  العالمتان أن خيوط العناكب ستلعب دورا في ترميم الجروح الخارجية التي تصيب  الإنسان في الوجه واليدين علاوة على الرجلين وسائر أجزاء الجسم. 

وأشارت  العالمتان إلى أنه من الثابت علميا أن جسم الإنسان يحاول تعويض الجرح من  الأنسجة نفسها، لكن العملية بطيئة، ولهذا تعمل أنسجة أخرى على إنتاج المادة  الليفية التي تملأ الجرح وتكون الندبة.
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

الاخ عصام شكرا على المعلومة الحيوية لكن تأمل فى قدرة الله التى جعلت من خيوط العنكبوت فائدة وخدمة لخليفة الله فى الارض

                                                                     استخدام نسيج العنكبوت في علاج الندب والجروح         

             توصلت عالمتان ألمانيتان في دراسة استغرقت ثلاثة أعوام إلى وسيلة  جديدة استخدمتا فيها نسيج نوع خاص من العناكب الاستوائية التي يطلق عليها  اسم "نيفيليا"، في علاج الندب والجروح.          


ويمنح  النسيج الذي توصلت إليه العالمتان كريستينا الميلنغ وزميلتها كيرستن  رايمرز الجسم البشري مجالا لترميم نفسه بنسيج من صلبه لا من الألياف غريبة  عنه. 

ونال الاكتشاف الذي توصلت إليه العالمتان جائزة أفضل اكتشاف في المجال الطبي لعام 2007. 

وأوضحت  العالمتان أن ذلك النوع من العناكب الطويلة الساقين، الذي يبلغ حجم  الواحدة منها حجم راحة الكف، ينتج خيوطا حريرية بالغة الدقة والقوة في آن  واحد. 

وأضافت  العالمتان أنه ثبت علميا أن تلك المادة التي تنتمي إلى فصيلة "نيفيليا  كالفيبس" تحفز انقسام خلايا الجسم ولا يلفظها الجسم كمادة غريبة بالإضافة  إلى أن لها قدرة طبيعية على طرد البكتيريا. 

وأشارت  العالمتان إلى أنه تبين من التجارب أن النسيج المصنوع من خيوط العناكب قوي  جداً بطبيعته وأنه ممتلئ بالمواد الحيوية والبروتينات الطبيعية التي تدعم  عملية بناء الأنسجة الطبيعية في جسم الإنسان. 

وترى  العالمتان أن خيوط العناكب ستلعب دورا في ترميم الجروح الخارجية التي تصيب  الإنسان في الوجه واليدين علاوة على الرجلين وسائر أجزاء الجسم. 

وأشارت  العالمتان إلى أنه من الثابت علميا أن جسم الإنسان يحاول تعويض الجرح من  الأنسجة نفسها، لكن العملية بطيئة، ولهذا تعمل أنسجة أخرى على إنتاج المادة  الليفية التي تملأ الجرح وتكون الندبة.



تبسمت وانا اقرا هذة الجزئية 
فكثير من اهلنا البسطاء يضعون خيوط العنكبوت هذة علي الجروح 
وهم لا يعلمون ومنز عشرات السنين 
ولو كلف اي باحث او طبيب نفسه لمعرفة حقيقة ما يصنع هؤلاء 
لكتب هذا الفتح العلمي باسمه وخلد زكراه وامته
ولكن كالعادة يكون الشيئ تحت اعيننا ولا نبزل جهدا لسبر اغواره
وعندما يفعل الاخرون نقف لنقول اننا نعلم هذا الشيئ منز اربعة عش قرنا
فقد زكر في القران و في السنة
ونحن لا نعلم انا بذلك نقدم اوراق اعتمادنا في منظمة الامم الفاشلة الجاهلة
التي تعطي خارطة طريق ورغم ذلك تضل
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا للاخوان عصام وسيف فعلا تعتبر نافذة مهمة حتي  لفهم وتفسير القراان
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*شكراً أخي على هذه المعلومة الطيبة .
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*شكرًا الصفوه علي هذه المعلومات القيمة . يعطيكم العافيه.
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*مشكور الأخ عصام
                        	*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*تسلموا كثيرا إخوتي
                        	*

----------


## عصام احمد ابراهيم

*شكرا اخي سيف الدين  علي المعلومات القيمه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*معلومات في غاية الأهمية تتجلى فيها عظمة الخالق وجلاله
بارك الله فيكما الاخوة عصام وسيف
*

----------

